# 1911 in .40 S&W



## Techsan_02 (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm looking to get another 1911, but this time in 40 cal. I know Kimber makes a few models, is there any other manufacturer out there that makes a 1911 in 40?


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Yes - STI and Para Ordnance make 1911's chambered in .40 S&W. I know there is also another manufacturer or two, but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

The Taurus can be ordered in 40S&W.


----------



## OLD NAVY (Jul 18, 2007)

*1911*

Hi,this is a 15 shot para 40 s&w.I really like this 1911.I put a new barrel bushing on it resently,and it really is a srtaght shooter.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Techsan_02 said:


> I'm looking to get another 1911, but this time in 40 cal. I know Kimber makes a few models, is there any other manufacturer out there that makes a 1911 in 40?


With all due respect............may I ask why?


----------

